# Student in Bologna



## Benito

Hi guys, so early next year (2012) i plan on making the move to Italy as a student to study at the university of Bologna. My italian is reasonable and i'm currently taking a course at the italian consulate to better it (As well as a prepatory course at the university). My main question is about the cost of living in Italy and the availability of part time/casual work that would work with university. I am currently in the process of becoming an italian citizen through my parents/grandparents so i will recieve the benefits of a normal italian citizen and i have many relatives in Italy as a last resort support network (Though not located in Bologna).

I don't plan to be living a luxury lifestyle i just want the basics both in food and accomodation so i am wondering how much both of these things cost in this region.
- hopefully i will be accepted into the Uni's dorm program which provides accom for next to nothing.

A few other questions such as what is the average cost of a gym membership in italy/emilia-romagna, entertainment, laundry, internet services etc?

Thanks for taking the time to read this and reply if you choose to do so, if you have anything else to add i'd be more then glad to read what you have to say and take some advice from a seasoned traveller/expat/italian  Ciao a tutti!


----------



## Eugenio

Dear Benito,

I'm from Bologna, these are little replies for you:

-Rent a single room, starts from 250 to 450 €/month, it depends by the location;
-Food isn't expensive, and for students there are many helps;
-Laundry/Internet, usually are included in the monthly rent.
-Entertainment, depends by what are you looking for, but it's NOT cheap.

Feel free to mail for more questions:

[email protected]


----------

